# Will there be any impact on my PR visa application on applying of loan



## arunkumar.s2588 (Mar 23, 2015)

Currently, I am waiting for my invitation for 189 Visa.
Meanwhile, I am planning to apply for personal loan (5 lakhs indian rupees). Will there be any impact on my visa(Australian PR) application on applying of this personal loan?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

No.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are applying for a loan from Bank then no affect if you are planning to rob a bank for 5 lacs yes it will definitely impact 😀😀



arunkumar.s2588 said:


> Currently, I am waiting for my invitation for 189 Visa.
> Meanwhile, I am planning to apply for personal loan (5 lakhs indian rupees). Will there be any impact on my visa(Australian PR) application on applying of this personal loan?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arunkumar.s2588 said:


> Currently, I am waiting for my invitation for 189 Visa.
> Meanwhile, I am planning to apply for personal loan (5 lakhs indian rupees). Will there be any impact on my visa(Australian PR) application on applying of this personal loan?


Don't worry, your finances are not reviewed because no sane person would apply for PR when the visa itself is quite expensive, and living costs are simply unaffordable for an average person coming from a _developing_ nation. I'd say its high enough even for people coming from _developed_ nations to make them think twice.

Going through the points test, english test, assessment is quite a task for someone who doesn't have any clue what he's doing. Money is secondary.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Australian government does not care about your financial situation in your own country.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

arunkumar.s2588 said:


> Currently, I am waiting for my invitation for 189 Visa.
> Meanwhile, I am planning to apply for personal loan (5 lakhs indian rupees). Will there be any impact on my visa(Australian PR) application on applying of this personal loan?


You shouldn't have any load inside Australia, outside Australia doesn't matters.
They don't check CIBIL etc. Don't worry about it.


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

I am also in the same situation. Awaiting 190 visa invitation.
If i apply for personal loan in India will it affect my chances of getting PR?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No it won't impact your PR application.




AKKI2133 said:


> I am also in the same situation. Awaiting 190 visa invitation.
> If i apply for personal loan in India will it affect my chances of getting PR?


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Jeetendra. Will they ask at any point to disclose my ongoing loans?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No, they won't.

They aren't concerned regarding your financial situation back in your home Country.





AKKI2133 said:


> Thanks for the reply Jeetendra. Will they ask at any point to disclose my ongoing loans?


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok Thanks for the information 




Jeeten#80 said:


> No, they won't.
> 
> They aren't concerned regarding your financial situation back in your home Country.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friend - If this was the case then many will not get grant as we have borrowed from bank


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> If you are applying for a loan from Bank then no affect if you are planning to rob a bank for 5 lacs yes it will definitely impact 😀😀


Suku -


----------



## mikasmommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi im on a 457 visa now and thinking about taking out a loan with a bank here in Australia to support my PR application. Does that mean that if i have a loan within australia it can affect the application for a 189?


----------

